# User Names - Bold and in color?



## gworthey (Apr 10, 2004)

Okay, have the usernames always been different colors or is this something new? What does it all mean? I tried searching for info (_Gary_), but to no avail. Some are bold. Some are green. Some are blue. Just curious.

thanks


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Currently, green is for forum contributors.
There used to be different colors like for instance pink (I think) for the forum staff but now I see it's no longer the case, dunno why. Not that it bothers me really since I use personalized color settings to browse the forum. It's probably Harri who's experimenting stuff again.


----------



## Mark5047 (Apr 8, 2003)

If its case sensitive, gary's username is all lowercase. 
Be careful searching gary's posts though, it could take a lifetime just to sift through them all.


----------



## Swingtone (Mar 27, 2006)

What's the minimum contribution to get a color change?


----------



## gworthey (Apr 10, 2004)

kcp said:


> Currently, green is for forum contributors.


Thanks Kim.

Light green = 2006 Forum Contributors?
Dark Green = 2007 Forum Contributors?
Dark Blue = Contributor of some other year (except 2005)?

Guess I picked a bad year to donate.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Swingtone said:


> What's the minimum contribution to get a color change?


That is entierly left to your discretion.
There are many ways that you can contribute:
a) Make a donation via the PayPal button up there next to the forum's login area (or at the bottom of the page)
b) Donate a mouthpiece to SOTW (see related thread)
c) Buy a mug (t-shirt or whatever) via the SOTW Gift Shop but I don't know if this last one applies to get your name in green -- Harri??


----------



## Dog Pants (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey Kim,

Is there a designated colour for those of us that have been Martysaxed? A sort of "Dark side of the force" thing?


----------



## Swingtone (Mar 27, 2006)

kcp said:


> That is entierly left to your discretion.
> There are many ways that you can contribute:
> a) Make a donation via the PayPal button up there next to the forum's login area (or at the bottom of the page)
> b) Donate a mouthpiece to SOTW (see related thread)
> c) Buy a mug (t-shirt or whatever) via the SOTW Gift Shop but I don't know if this last one applies to get your name in green -- Harri??


What's the minimum monetary donation for a green name?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Dog Pants said:


> Hey Kim,
> 
> Is there a designated colour for those of us that have been Martysaxed? A sort of "Dark side of the force" thing?


Ha ha! Is that a request?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Dog Pants said:


> Hey Kim,
> 
> Is there a designated colour for those of us that have been Martysaxed? A sort of "Dark side of the force" thing?


Maybe a flashing red warning sort of thing?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Q & A*



Swingtone said:


> What's the minimum monetary donation for a green name?


There is no minimum, all donations are welcome. (However, for a $1 donation PayPal is going to take a proportionally bigger share.)



gworthey said:


> Thanks Kim.
> 
> Light green = 2006 Forum Contributors?
> Dark Green = 2007 Forum Contributors?
> ...


I have been busy lately with some other projects and haven't updated the backlog, yet.
I am still working in getting all 2006 Forum Contributors recognized, and the continue with 2005 and older.

Hang in there, your turn will come up.


----------



## gworthey (Apr 10, 2004)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> I have been busy lately with some other projects and haven't updated the backlog, yet.
> I am still working in getting all 2006 Forum Contributors recognized, and the continue with 2005 and older.
> 
> Hang in there, your turn will come up.


Aw, Harri. I know you have better things to do. I wasn't trying to put you on the spot. I was just curious what the different colors were for and then I tried to be funny... and failed!


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

I am *"green*" with pride...


----------



## saintsday (Oct 16, 2005)

Next week is Harri's birthday. Might be just the right time to turn some more names green or greener.


----------



## gworthey (Apr 10, 2004)

Enviroguy said:


> I am *"green*" with pride...


And I am *"green*" with envy! :tongue2:


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Dog Pants said:


> Hey Kim,
> 
> Is there a designated colour for those of us that have been Martysaxed? A sort of "Dark side of the force" thing?


Yea, maybe there should be something like the Scarlet Letter, or in my case a Mogen David, to warn people about me and my ways.

Maybe there can be one of those Doomsday clocks ticking close to Midnight?

Maybe a Parental Warning sticker, or mature sticker? Immature sticker? Smart Mule?:?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

How about paisley ?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Cap it, please*



martysax said:


> Yea, maybe there should be something like the Scarlet Letter, or in my case a Mogen David, to warn people about me and my ways.
> 
> Maybe there can be one of those Doomsday clocks ticking close to Midnight?
> 
> Maybe a Parental Warning sticker, or mature sticker? Immature sticker? Smart Mule?:?


Being banned from the SOTW Forum for an extended period of time or forever is a human tragedy, at least for a saxophonist. From now on I would discourage light-headed discussion of that topic.


----------

